# swimming lessons



## llwr (Feb 24, 2009)

DD is 7 and wants to learn to swim this year. 4yo DD may take lessons as well. I'm wondering if they can learn enough during class time only, or if further trips to the pool would likely be necessary to practice skills. When DD1 took a class a couple of years ago, the class didn't even give them skills to progress to the next level offered. I won't be going to the same place, but it does have me wondering if they will need more pool time.

Which brings me to the second question.... Is it possible for one mom to be safe with two non-swimmers and a baby (9-12 mos this summer). The local pool has a sloped entrance, so they would have room to play in water not over their head. I thought maybe with a water sling and a rule about how far we go in could help us manage. There would be lifeguards, of course, but I definitely don't want to be using them.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

My children have both taken swimming lessons. One when she was about 2, one when she was around 8 or 9. I feel like they got enough practice in the pool at the time, although the two year old was in a program that met twice a week, and she did it for a year or so. And then the other one did it just for a few months once a week for half an hour, and then she was done with it, particularly since she was doing in summer, and our pool was open then. I was hoping they would learn more strokes and for this to be a sport they would enjoy, and it wasn't but it definitely made a difference for them in the pool. My younger daughter wouldn't even put her head in the water, and once she had had lessons, she started swimming under water in our own pool.

As far as your second question goes, I think that depends on how cautious your children are. If you are at a point where one child goes off in one direction while the other goes in a different one, it might be problematic. But I think with the sloped entrance and lifeguards, you could at least give it a try. My kids used to use lifejackets in the early days.


----------



## anj_rn (Oct 1, 2009)

Depends on how your swim lessons are done. We have done swim lessons in a lot of ways (since we spend a lot of time in the water). I personally do not think that only swim lesson time is enough time in the water. If you are doing group classes, then the teacher has to take turns with all the kids in the class. When the kids were first learning, we did group classes and then practices on our own. Target has these cool life jackets that fit around the chest like a band, and then the are like floaties, so I could put the boys in those to practice their kicking, while I worked on floating with the other, and then we would switch. As the kids have gotten older, we have moved to private once a week lessons to firm up their strokes, and practice near drowning rescues..


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

DS was in swim lessons for a year and a half. Started at almost 4 and he's nearly 6 now. At our swim place, it's continuous and once you master a skill, you move up to the next level. He learned all 4 strokes and is on a summer swim team now. From what I've experienced, a child isn't going to be proficient with just a few lessons especially if they are young. Your 7 year old may pick it up more quickly, but have patience with the 4 year old. Last summer DS was 5 and somewhat proficient in the water and dd was 2 and I could not take them to the pool together. She needed constant supervision or someone holding her and he needed someone in the deep water. This year we should be able to since I am more confident of his swimming abilities and I can focus on dd, plus the vest will fit her.
Unless you had another adult with you, I would not feel comfortable with 2 non swimmers and a baby.


----------



## marsupial-mom (Feb 3, 2010)

It obviously depends on the kind of lessons. Some swim lessons are 15 minutes everyday for two weeks. Others are half hour once a week for a month or two. And there's all kinds of things in between. 

The way to make the most of the half hour once a week kind are to practice in a pool as often as possible but also to do some swimming exercising on land. For example, practice rolling over from tummy to back and vice versa while imagining swimming. Practice kicking and doing arm strokes. Visualize jumping in, touching the bottom with your feet, pushing off the pool floor to the surface, taking a breath and then kicking to the wall. Practice breath control in the bath tub by blowing bubbles and holding your breath under water. And so on.

I think if the kids are good listeners and they obey you well then taking all three would not be a problem. But if they are rambunctious then it's a bit risky. I'd put vests on them and/or recruit someone to help supervise.


----------



## melizabeth76 (Jul 19, 2014)

llwr said:


> DD is 7 and wants to learn to swim this year. 4yo DD may take lessons as well. I'm wondering if they can learn enough during class time only, or if further trips to the pool would likely be necessary to practice skills. When DD1 took a class a couple of years ago, the class didn't even give them skills to progress to the next level offered. I won't be going to the same place, but it does have me wondering if they will need more pool time.
> 
> Which brings me to the second question.... Is it possible for one mom to be safe with two non-swimmers and a baby (9-12 mos this summer). The local pool has a sloped entrance, so they would have room to play in water not over their head. I thought maybe with a water sling and a rule about how far we go in could help us manage. There would be lifeguards, of course, but I definitely don't want to be using them.


Going to the pool with 2 non-swimmers and one baby might be a bit tough. For me, taking my two young non-swimming children to the pool is always a bit overwhelming. Even if they're wearing floats, I'm always a bit worried. My older one has been taking swimming lessons, but he's still not able to swim on his own yet, so I still have to watch him very carefully. Because I don't want to be stressed out about safety, I prefer that my husband comes with us as well - although he can only make it on the week-ends. But whenever he is there I'm a bit more relaxed and everybody has more fun  Also, we just purchased this online course about teaching children to swim, which has been so helpful for both our kids and us! It's called teachyourchildtoswim.com. I have to admit I've become more confident handling my both children. I hope this helps!


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

I started taking my kids to the local swimming hole when they were maybe 4 1/2 and 1 1/2? Then the next summer I had a newborn and a 5 1/2 and a 2 1/2. It was fine. My kids all learned to swim the summer that they were 4, so I never had more than two non-swimmers at a time, but when they were large toddlers, I put them in lifejackets, which helped. All four of my big kids ended up doing swim team, and my three girls are all lifeguards now (21, 18 and 16). My little guy is 16 months, and is doing a mom & baby swim class. He wears a bubble and can swim independently with it. Of course, we stay right with him, but he adores the water. 

I think being comfortable around water is very important, and I'd try it! I'd get life jackets for the two big kids, so you don't feel like you have to hover!


----------

